# My sons first turkey



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

By eight AM I was facing north and my son was facing south with a tom coming in fast to the sound of my slate pot call. I could see my son shoulder his gun and take the safety off Oh boy!! Here we go!!. 
Prrt Prrt...a hen came in from the north and pulled the tom that was only 25 yds away out of range and he did not shoot. So close, but exciting to say the least.

Nine AM we were a half mile north and I was able to I call in three toms and a hen from 200 yds away. Boom....bird down!!!!   
There's no way to describe how great a morning we had.

81/2" beard 7/8" spurs and weighed 20 lbs.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

That's really cool! Congrats on a great hunt, ahhhhhh .... memories!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats!!
Didn't get mine this year, but had a great week of hunting!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Congrats! I got a call this morning at 0730. A rookie friend of mine was able to connect on his first - jake.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

What an awesome hunt with your son, congratulations!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Though I've called many birds to the gun for many people, unfortunately that's one hunt I will never get to experience.

Congrats to you both


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice Tom!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

congrats. im hoping my 10 year old son can connect in the morning. i called in 3 toms and 5 jakes this morning. just not the tom i was looking for. wish my son had been with me cause anyone of the birds would have been just fine for him.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Congrats to you and your son on a job well done!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

wild bill said:


> congrats. im hoping my 10 year old son can connect in the morning. i called in 3 toms and 5 jakes this morning. just not the tom i was looking for. wish my son had been with me cause anyone of the birds would have been just fine for him.


Tell him I said good luck and he'll have to tell me and the beagle boyz the whole story around the campfire


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Super!

How old is your son? Has he Turkey hunted before this year??


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

wild bill said:


> congrats. im hoping my 10 year old son can connect in the morning. i called in 3 toms and 5 jakes this morning. just not the tom i was looking for. wish my son had been with me cause anyone of the birds would have been just fine for him.


Good luck in the morning. Will this be his first hunt?
I'm sure you'll enjoy the hunt as much as we did ours.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

NEMichsportsman said:


> Super!
> 
> How old is your son? Has he Turkey hunted before this year??


He's 21. He was on a 10 day break before starting summer classes at Western.

This was his first time in the turkey woods. He reminded me that he got a deer his first time out with the bow when he was 12. I wonder if he has bought his first lottery ticket?:lol:


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Outstanding !! Nice bird !! 
Nothin like the "first time" memories !

Did you call him in with the pot and peg you made awhille back ?


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Congrates to both of you. Got to love calling one in for a first timer. Now your son is hooked.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Outstanding !! Nice bird !!
> Nothin like the "first time" memories !
> 
> Did you call him in with the pot and peg you made awhille back ?


Yep, cocobolo wood with slate over glass. It was a sweet talker but I don't own it anymore. It went with my son back to Western.:lol:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

huntingfool43 said:


> Congrates to both of you. Got to love calling one in for a first timer. Now your son is hooked.


That's a fact!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Bird!!! Thought it might be w/ a longbow!!!


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

congrats to u both, job well done. u will have those memories forever..


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Good story and some great memories for you both. WAY2GO!

NB


----------

